Ask HN: What you have automated? - pydox
======
sebst
There has been a discussion only five days before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15451442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15451442)

~~~
j_s
Thanks for sharing; I highly recommend this discussion for a lot of
interesting applications of automation to every-day routines (specifically
focused on non-work).

------
matchmike1313
For the SaaS I co-founder we have automated the following: 1. Social media
post scheduling using Social Pilot 2) Most of the blogging process by having a
per-defined process with a contract worker 3) Our request quote process using
Zapier and Google Forms and Hubspot 4) Most of our proposal process using
Zapier, Google Forms, and Proposify 5) Our customer on-boarding process using
another contract workers (We used hire-my-mom to find her). A lot of other
loose ends too but that is the high level of what we have done.

~~~
tixocloud
I'd love to learn more about how you automated most of your blogging process
in greater detail and what your costs look like. Thinking about doing the
same.

